# Polaroid light meter confusion



## doobs (Oct 31, 2007)

I was digging through the closet and I found an old Polaroid One Step express and there is a light meter thing on it. You slide it around between two different sides and there's a closed in triangle and a triangle outline. When you slide it around, the light meter either has no lines, or thicker lines over it. Which way to I slide it for different settings and what does it do?


----------



## Helen B (Oct 31, 2007)

That sounds like the lighten/darken control - ie it allows you to adjust the autoexposure by controlling the light falling on the meter. Meter covered in more lines results in more exposure; meter covered in less lines results in less exposure.

Best,
Helen


----------



## doobs (Oct 31, 2007)

Awesome, Helen thanks. On my way now to pick up some film!


----------

